# Pink skin around one eye.



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Ozzy typically has pretty dark pigment around his eyes. A few weeks ago I noticed the skin around 1 was a little pink and maybe a bit swollen. He had a few scabs on his eyebrow. At night he'd scratch them and he'd bleed a little. If he was a darker color we probably wouldn't have noticd anything at all. We put antibiotic ointment on it and when I had him at the vet he looked at it and felt that because I thought it was getting better we should just keep an eye on it. He though it COULD be allergies and I said it was possible one of our cats bit him when they were playing.

It's been a couple of weeks and the skin is definitely pinkish but the scabs have healed. I haven't noticed him scratching it or anything. It seems to me like if it was allergies he'd have symptoms likely in both eyes and they would be itchy. The whites and membranes of his eye looks fine to me. 

Anybody have any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Havent had this in my goldens, but my yorkies have had this. Usually it is a scratch or a hair that has gotten in their eye and caused an irritation. I use an eyewash then medication for a few days and seems to clear up. Think you are right if it was allergies both eyes would be effected. Think you are on the right track and it is prob a scratch or something in the eye. See if it doesn't clear quickly, if not I would have the Vet recheck and see if something is there.

Let us know how it turns out. I have light goldens too and that dark rim around their eyes is beautiful but sure lets us know when they get swollen and you see the pink very quickly.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Deber said:


> Havent had this in my goldens, but my yorkies have had this. Usually it is a scratch or a hair that has gotten in their eye and caused an irritation. I use an eyewash then medication for a few days and seems to clear up. Think you are right if it was allergies both eyes would be effected. Think you are on the right track and it is prob a scratch or something in the eye. See if it doesn't clear quickly, if not I would have the Vet recheck and see if something is there.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out. I have light goldens too and that dark rim around their eyes is beautiful but sure lets us know when they get swollen and you see the pink very quickly.


It's not the eye that's red but the skin around the eye on the outside. We have an appointment this morning and hopefully it will be something simple like you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Caroline23 (1 mo ago)

Hi Deber, I found your post dated back to 2012 (!) as my golden retriever has the exact same issue.
I can see a bite mark just above the eye so it must be related.
How did you get on with it at the time?
Did the pinkish colour of the skin around the eye go away at the end?
I am trying to avoid vets, but I don't want to take any risks either...

Thanks!
Caroline


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Caroline23 said:


> I am trying to avoid vets


Why?


----------

